# Yearling Alpine for sale.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Trying to clear out the rift raft  Offering here first before the meat buyer comes on the 19th.

Selling a yearling wether (Darius) He is good on the trail but has never had anyone focus their attention on him so he isnt real social. he follows and keeps up great. Put a saddle on him for the first time and he didnt mind a bit. Can pet and scratch him through the fence just fine. Will even come up to you when he wants. Though if you have grain and he knows it, he will be at your side. His problem is, he walks away when you try to approach him. He has just never bonded with anyone other then his buddy Legion. 
Asking $75 to cover castration and vaccine costs.

Also have a 2 year old non breeding female (Smores) for sale. She too is stand offish. She was a bottle baby but that was 2 years ago and has not had much people contact since. Just needs to get used to people again. She will not approach or let people approach her. She doesnt flee in terror, just doesnt want you to get to close. Once you have hands on, she acts pretty normal. Asking $75

http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

If you weren't so far away I'd probably be interested in Darius. My two year old is doing better, but I think the other one will have to be retired. I see my guys every day and get them out for walks, so wonder if Darius could become tamer if handled more. The two I have now are total attention whores. I'll be up in the NW this summer, but that'll be too late. I watched the video of him linked to your site, has he ever tried to butt anyone?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No, he has never even hinted at butting anyone. He is much better then in the video even. He will come up to me when I have him and Legion out and let me scratch his cheeks. Last weekend I went to put them back and he let me approach him (talking nice to him while I was) and he didnt walk away. Led him back to his pen by just his chin (he leds very well) with no problem. Let go of him, opened his gate and he walked right in. So ya, the more I put hands on him, the better he gets. But that adds up to about 15 minutes a week max. Just not enough time to mess with him much with chores and a full time job. And if you are interested in him, I can hold on to him. Give me an email and we can chat. [email protected]


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I emailed you, you can answer me there. Yes I'd like you to hold him for me. Thanks


----------

